# Sondertaste neu belegen!



## kuhlmaehn (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich hab jetzt ne Weile gesucht und auch rausgefunden, dass man prinzipiell tasten ändern kann (zB mit remapkey aus dem Windows Ressource Kit). Allerdings nur "Standarttasten".
Jetzt würde ich aber gerne die Sondertaste "Favoriten" auf "nächstes Lied" stellen. Beides ist ja bei XP definiert.
Wie mache ich das nun?
Ich würde gerne ohne einen extra Treiber oder Programm auskommen.

Danke!


----------

